# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Bashkim familje

## klaudia

Kush nga ju di nonje rast per bashkim familjar ,kur je qytetar amerikan si mund ta marresh burrin ose gruan ne shqiperi.Me kan thene duhet te shkosh atje ,qe te firmosesh apo duhet me marr ne tel ambasaden ne shqiperi.   

 kush ka informacion te shkruaj.



              me respekte klaudia

----------


## StterollA

KETU gjen me shume info.
KETU shkarko aplikimin.

----------


## Ermano28

Mos e lodh mendjen se ata ne ambasade kan vene nje sistem automatik dhe vetem nepermjet email ose faxit por edhe ene kete rruge ata nuk pergjigjen.

----------


## mario_kingu

nje shoku im e mori nusen nga shqiperia pa vajt ai atije afre ajo thjesht vajti mori vizen per ktu :P
por duhet te jesh  amerikan me pashaport ta besh ket 
nese ke akoma gren kart  athere do vajt atije te ect mbar

----------

